# eat somebody for breakfast



## aurette

Salut,
Stiti care e echivalentul expresiei "to eat somebody for breakfast" in romana? Stiu ca inseamna a controla sau a invinge foarte usor pe cineva, dar nu ii gasesc echivalentul in romana.
Mersi


----------



## Trisia

Ştii că nu-mi trece nici mie prin cap acum? 

În mod normal nu ar fi neapărată nevoie de context la asta, dar poate dacă ne dai o frază... sare iepurele de undeva.

Dacă nu, eu recunosc faptul că mă mai salvez cu "a-l face praf/bucăţi", în cazul în care se referă la o victorie uşoară.


----------



## aurette

Sa stii ca merge foarte bine. Uite si contextul :
We build the biggest office high-rise in the city.
I know how it works.
My great grandfather|built this town by eating guys like that|for breakfast.


----------



## aurette

Mersi mult!


----------



## OldAvatar

_Îi mănâncă pe pâine_ cred că este, de asemenea, foarte apropiat.


----------



## aurette

Varianta ta, OldAvatar, este ceea ce cautam.
Multumesc amandurora.


----------



## Trisia

Salut.

M-am gândit niţel la subiectul acestui fir dar mi-a luat cam mult până ce am îndrăznit să scriu un comentariu 

Ideea e că atunci când Aurette a întrebat de "eat somebody for breakfast" şi mie mi-a trecut prin cap ideea cu mâncatul pe pâine însă nu mi s-a părut potrivită atunci. De ce? Pentru că eu cunosc o altă semnificaţie, aceea de a cunoaşte ceva foarte bine:

_ Ăsta mănâncă fizica mecanică pe pâine - o ştie cum îşi ştie propriul buzunar - o visează noaptea._

Sunt destul de convinsă că acesta e înţelesul expresiei, dar am observat că începe să fie folosită în sensul arătat de OldAvatar (probabil chiar din cauza variantei englezeşti, care este, într-adevăr, apropiată). La urma urmei, nu ai cum să te împotriveşti acestor schimbări, dar aş fi vrut să vă întreb cu ce sens(uri) cunoaşteţi de fapt această expresie. Mai ştii, poate am ştiut-o toată viaţa niţel greşit 

Mulţumesc.

N.B. Ăăăă , nu am considerat necesar să pornesc alt fir, dar depinde şi de ce părere aveţi.


----------



## OldAvatar

Nu văd nicio diferenţă între a mânca pe pâine zgârie-nori şi a mânca pe pâine fizică mecanică. Doar domeniul diferă şi poate faptul că ai nevoie de ceva mai multă pâine ca să înghiţi nişte zgârie-nori . Cred că am folosit expresia tocmai cu sensul de „a cunoaşte foarte bine un anumit domeniu ”. Nici nu m-am gândit la alt sens. De fapt, sincer să fiu, nici nu prea înţeleg nedumerirea ta...

Edit: Până şi textul original este destul de explicit: 


> I know how it works!  My great grandfather built this town by eating guys like that for breakfast!


----------



## Trisia

Ah, probabil că am înţeles greşit contextul expresiei date de Aurette! (*light bulb*) Credeam că e vorba de a mânca pe cineva pe pâine, în sensul că respectivul halea câte trei inşi numai la micul dejun (şi cu un ficăţel la desert) adică îi făcea/bătea *în vreun domeniu* -- într-adevăr sensuri apropiate, dar nu chiar...

OK, dacă asta era. Mersi.
(mă duc să mă dau cu capul de un perete în linişte~)


----------

